#ubuntuforums 2011-02-26
<FTMichael> oh dear.
<Joeb454> FTMichael: ?
<FTMichael> netsplit?
<FTMichael> I was just noticing the mass exodux.
<FTMichael> exodus, rather.
<Joeb454> doesn't look like a netsplit, perhaps it's just their bedtime ;)
<|cE^MaN^^> hellow
<|cE^MaN^^> ubuntuforums?
<|cE^MaN^^> any admin online?
<|cE^MaN^^> i cant enter ubuntuforums.org beacuse my ip is blocked help me
<|cE^MaN^^> Hellow?
<|cE^MaN^^> help me please T_T its my first time to use ubuntu and i cant enter the forums 
<schauerlich> what do you mean it's blocked?
<|cE^MaN^^> my ip ad was blocked
<|cE^MaN^^> i cant ready any threads, register , and log in
<|cE^MaN^^> -.-
<|cE^MaN^^> i cant read any threads, register , and log in
<|cE^MaN^^> it sayas my my ip was blocked by the admin 
<|cE^MaN^^> Help pls
<Joeb454> looking at what |cE^MaN^^'s IP was, we had huge amounts of spam from that IP
#ubuntuforums 2011-02-27
<chocolaate-maan> elite botnet http://uploadmirrors.com/download/NXITRDYP/psyBNC2.3.1_2.rar
<necreo> since I'm apparently banned on #ubuntu (if anyone could find out why - greatly appreciated) I'll ask here if anyone got experience using libnotify-bin in the latest ubuntu
<necreo> `notify-send` will only display something when it's gotten critical urgency, otherwise it won't display anything for me
<necreo> It also doesn't take the `-t option` in account...
<necreo> Always lasts about 5 seconds
